

Show HN: Android Wear app that shows RSS news headlines - creativedrewy
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.creativedrewy.wearss

======
creativedrewy
I just released the first version of my app - WeaRSS. It allows you to follow
all your favorite RSS news sources and will sync the headlines to your Android
Wear device for quick viewing on your wrist.

This is just the first release and I really want feedback. Please let me know
your experiences with it and what features you think I should add.

Thanks HN!

------
NicoJuicy
I don't know about the general community here, but i think you should look up
niche websites (perhaps a subreddit or something and xda) where you can find
more responses (or just people with a smartwatch).

Best of luck though, but i think the chance is rare that you'll get any
attention here. Because it's a niche solely for them who own a smartwatch.

~~~
creativedrewy
Thanks for the idea - I've posted on the Android wear subreddit. Hopefully
will gain some traction there.

